# Trolling for Redfish in bay and around pass



## Big Dave (Mar 24, 2008)

Coming down next week from Tennessee to fish. Have trolled the pass area before but not this time of year. Used Stretch 25's and caught big reds. Is this a good time of the year for this? Also what about the surf?

Big Dave


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

yeait still should be good. reds, grouper,andbonita to name a few.


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Trolling is still producing some around the pass area, but if you want to have a little more fun, I would go after the bonita.


----------



## Big Dave (Mar 24, 2008)

How do I fish for the Bonita? Trolling? What lure?

Big Dave


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Big Dave (1/17/2009)*How do I fish for the Bonita? Trolling? What lure?
> 
> Big Dave




you can see em running the beaches. Throw a white jig at em.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

:withstupid


> *roofordie (1/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Big Dave (1/17/2009)*How do I fish for the Bonita? Trolling? What lure?
> ...


----------

